# Name Her.



## Mr. P (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Annie (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

>


 Too Cute!


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 13, 2005)

A family photo, 8 of 12 anyway..


----------



## Annie (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A family photo, 8 of 12 anyway..


 
I wish I had the room and money to buy!


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

>



Brownie. Not very inventive, but she looks like a cute little snack.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 14, 2005)

Jimmyeatworld said:
			
		

> Brownie. Not very inventive, but she looks like a cute little snack.


Brownie? I see what you mean, but it is sorta common.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 14, 2005)

Diva or Diogee.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 14, 2005)

Fung Pi.

For no reason other than I think it would be a funny name for a dog. Especially if you were around anyone who knows Chinese.


----------



## CSM (Nov 14, 2005)

I would name that critter "Brunch"


----------



## MissileMan (Nov 14, 2005)

I have 2.

Frog.  Because of the picture of her pointing at one, you could have some fun later telling people she picked out her own name.

Goldie


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Nov 14, 2005)

CSM said:
			
		

> I would name that critter "Brunch"



Critter would be a good name too.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 14, 2005)

Guys, seeing that these four legged things become part of the family Im leaning towards a regular nameNow, this name her will go on for a bit, seeing as a name MUST also reflect personalitySo, Ill post pics as time goes by to reflect such personality..

Stick with me guys, we can DO THIS..  Unless out voted by the cootie carrying GIRLS!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Guys, seeing that these four legged things become part of the family Im leaning towards a regular nameNow, this name her will go on for a bit, seeing as a name MUST also reflect personalitySo, Ill post pics as time goes by to reflect such personality..
> 
> Stick with me guys, we can DO THIS..  Unless out voted by the cootie carrying GIRLS!



A "regular" name.  Hmm...

She looks like a Maggie then.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 14, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> A "regular" name.  Hmm...
> 
> She looks like a Maggie then.


Wow, That's what I was thinking too!


----------



## Shattered (Nov 14, 2005)

Taffy.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 14, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Taffy.


Taffy as in Food/Candy?


----------



## Shattered (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Taffy as in Food/Candy?



Taffy, as in it suits her coloring perfectly.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Wow, That's what I was thinking too!



We give our dogs middle names as well that are descriptive of the dog specifically.

Currently we have Raven Humphry.  Our Schipperke.  I am sure y'all can figure out where Humphry might come from.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 14, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Taffy, as in it suits her coloring perfectly.


Youre right, but Im looking at more of a personality name combined with look..
This is gonna take lots of time Im afraid. Well, at least a week or so.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

>


Behold, Shivar, Destroyer of Worlds! Bow before her wrath!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Nov 14, 2005)

Hagbard Celine said:
			
		

> Behold, Shivar, Destroyer of Worlds! Bow before her wrath!


You missed the joke
Bow Wow before her wrath.

Idiot.


----------



## Hagbard Celine (Nov 14, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> A family photo, 8 of 12 anyway..


Your dog exploded!


----------



## Said1 (Nov 14, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Taffy.




I had a lhasa apso by that name - later re-named Dink-ess by the ex.


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 21, 2005)

.


----------



## KarlMarx (Nov 21, 2005)

nose-girl!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 21, 2005)

So Maggie didn't fit well enough?


----------



## Abbey Normal (Nov 21, 2005)

Faith


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 21, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So Maggie didn't fit well enough?


Maggie is still an option.. and Faith is interesting, Abbey.


----------



## sitarro (Nov 27, 2005)

Cheyenne. . . First name that came to me when I saw her pic.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Nov 29, 2005)

So, Mr. P, what is the name of your kitten?


----------



## Mr. P (Nov 29, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> So, Mr. P, what is the name of your kitten?



Kitties names are Annabelle and Boo-kitty. Boy have they freaked out!

This lil hell raiser is still un-named. Wife told me this a.m. she likes Molly.


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Dec 1, 2005)

Pandora


----------



## Shattered (Dec 1, 2005)

rtwngAvngr said:
			
		

> Pandora



That should be a name for a little black kitten...

(Wonders now if I need a new one...)


----------



## GotZoom (Dec 1, 2005)

How about "Stay" or "Shithead" ?

(j/k)


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 1, 2005)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> How about ..."Shithead" ?
> 
> (j/k)


Now that's a name for a cat! *But I did suggest it*


----------



## Shattered (Dec 1, 2005)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Now that's a name for a cat! *But I did suggest it*



I've called practically evey male I know that at some point in time, but those males have never been cats...


----------



## no1tovote4 (Dec 1, 2005)

We named our newest cat Gary.  He's a 12 week old kitten.  The girls named it after the Spongebob snail, but he looks like a Gary anyway so I had no objection...


----------



## rtwngAvngr (Dec 9, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> That should be a name for a little black kitten...
> 
> (Wonders now if I need a new one...)



Yes.  and her box would be known as pandora's box and it would probably be full of evil at times too.  You need a Pandora!  Go get you one!


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 9, 2005)

She looks like a little ginger bread girl... name her "Ginger"


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 9, 2005)

KarlMarx said:
			
		

> She looks like a little ginger bread girl... name her "Ginger"


After a week an a half, I think we finally settled on Molly.
I hear it's common, dunno, but it seems to fit her and she responds to it
very well.


----------



## Mr. P (Jul 7, 2006)

Molly 7 months later (after post #1).

<img src="http://image.usmessageboard.com/imagehostingsite//is.php?i=3523&img=Picture_007a.jp.jpg" border="0">


----------



## Nienna (Jul 8, 2006)

She's adorable!  And very happy-looking.


----------



## Mr. P (Jul 8, 2006)

Nienna said:
			
		

> She's adorable!  And very happy-looking.


Very happy. A bit overweight too..workin on that.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Jul 8, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Very happy. A bit overweight too..workin on that.



And the cause of much vacuuming...  At least from the long hair thing going on there she would be at our house.


----------



## Mr. P (Jul 8, 2006)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> And the cause of much vacuuming...  At least from the long hair thing going on there she would be at our house.


Yes some, but not as much as you might expect..as far as shedding that is.


----------



## Emmett (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr. P said:
			
		

>




Moo Goo Gui Doggy


----------

